# Größe ändern



## Aloa (11. Januar 2005)

Also. Ich hab ca. 300 Bilder die bei denen ich die größe ändern möchte. Alle auf die gleiche größe. Jetzt hab ich keine lust jedes einzelne bild mit Bild->größe ändern zu ändern.

Ich hab irgendwas von dem stapelverarbeitung in ps gehört. Weiss da jemand was genaueres.

Edit: Ich hab Photshop 7.0


----------



## McAce (11. Januar 2005)

Ja ich kann dir was genaueres dazu sagen.

Wenn du schon weißt wie die Funktion heißt wieso hast du das nicht mal in der
Suche eingeben?

Dann erscheint unteranderem das hier

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials181695.html&highlight=stapelverarbeitung

oder nutze XNview (freeware) ist in der Sache schneller als PS


----------



## Aloa (11. Januar 2005)

vielen dank. werde das gleich ausprobieren. ich hab das nur von nem freund gehört der öfters lügt. ich war mir nicht sicher aber danke

Ok ich hab jetzt XnView. Wo stell ich das dann ein dass die bildergröße geändert werden kann?


----------

